# manure problems



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/farms-held-liable-pollution-manure-u-court-001129157--sector.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory&soc_trk=ma


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This is the same article that I referred to in "Now ya done stopped preaching..." thread.

Were is the limit on government control? Pretty soon, I'll have to have carbon sequestration on my breathing because I exhale CO2.

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.yakimaherald.com/news/latestlocalnews/2828984-8/judge-rules-dairy-polluted-groundwater


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Costs a lot to fix a town's water supply polluted by over or inappropriate application of manure.

Lots of these mega dairies are in effect concentrating 1000's of acres of inputs then only spreading them on a few hundred acres or less.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Water has to be protected at all costs. It is the life blood of every living organism in one form or another.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've heard some say the next World War may be fought over water. I have no way of knowing whether that's true or not. We're fortunate that we have good water here at the farm and it's been here for over 100 years. There's no dumping sites or anything close by that we know of that would disrupt it but we don't know what feeds our well or where it comes from.

Some thought on the subject:

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2012/05/04/new-documentary-wars-will-be-soon-be-fought-over-water/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It is interesting that in all the research I done in this you hear nothing from the local residents just public advocacy groups. If that is the case that is something that should bring many farmers concern


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

endrow said:


> It is interesting that in all the research I done in this you hear nothing from the local residents just public advocacy groups. If that is the case that is something that should bring many farmers concern


Local residents aren't likely to get fired up about things they can't see. Nutrient runoff isn't exciting like most NIMBY issues.


----------

